# Cable for 12v Trigger Switch



## Almonzo Wilder (Feb 28, 2017)

I have an amp separate from my home theater receiver that runs the left and right main speakers. It can be powered on by a 12v trigger. I once had it set up this way but I lost the cable. Question: I thought I remember the cable being a simple, one wire cable connected by rudimentary jacks (small cylinders of metal)and that I could probably make one from some stranded wire soldered to small pieces of heavy gauge wire as the jacks. OR, as I have read here and there, does the cable have to be two stranded and the jacks have to be mono 3.5 mm plugs? I mean, it's just a simple pulse it's sending, right?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s a cable with 3.5 mm so-called “mono” plug ends. I’m confident that you can’t make one cheaper than you can just buy one.


https://www.radioshack.com/products/6-ft-shielded-cable-2

https://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Mono-Male-Cable-Plated/dp/B004HZVV34

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Almonzo Wilder (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you, sir.


----------

